# want to share my 10gallon shrimp tank.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

*want to share my 10gallon none co2 shrimp tank.*

sorry for the blured pics this was only taken by 3 megapixel camera:-(

































here is my tank looks like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Like watching your YouTube videos. But pics are nice too!


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Really nice tank you got there. What is that plant right in the middle between the two rocks? Looks interesting.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Cam like I said when you first showed your photos.
You have talent when it comes to beautiful planted tanks. They looks so healthy and lush. However, like my gf who is an art major agrees, you have too many focal points. 

Sometimes less is more. I have a feeling that your next design is going to be something very special.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dabigmandan said:


> Really nice tank you got there. What is that plant right in the middle between the two rocks? Looks interesting.


the red one? its rosefolia.


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

Personally, I think it looks fantastic just as it is. It's lush and natural.

Definitely a work of art.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Cam like I said when you first showed your photos.
> You have talent when it comes to beautiful planted tanks. They looks so healthy and lush. However, like my gf who is an art major agrees, you have too many focal points.
> 
> Sometimes less is more. I have a feeling that your next design is going to be something very special.


lol, I dont even know what is focal points.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> Personally, I think it looks fantastic just as it is. It's lush and natural.
> 
> Definitely a work of art.


lol. speechless.. thanks!!


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

You're very welcome!!


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Nicely done Camboy!!!! Looks fantastic.

I find nano tanks 100X harder to scape then bigger tanks. Yours looks great!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice tank, perfect plants.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice tank, perfect plants.


Im inspired with your nano tank igor


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Tark77 said:


> Nicely done Camboy!!!! Looks fantastic.
> 
> I find nano tanks 100X harder to scape then bigger tanks. Yours looks great!


smaller tanks are easier to scape, coz in bigger tanks you need lots of plants


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

To start maybe, but I find the plants grow too large for me


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> Im inspired with your nano tank igor


Thank you, you are very kind


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thank you, you are very kind


thats okey igor coz you taught me from the beginning about algae's, plants, shrimps etc.. and I learned a lot from you


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Love this tank!! Looks great!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Love this tank!! Looks great!!


Thanks guppylove


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here is my tank looks like 3 weeks ago when the back was not been cut.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Your tank looks amazing... a perfect paradise... something to strive for.. I love the rocks staggered around the tank like that and the plants surrounding them...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Your tank looks amazing... a perfect paradise... something to strive for.. I love the rocks staggered around the tank like that and the plants surrounding them...


thanks


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi guys for those who love diy, simple, cheap tank, low light setup, non pressurize co2 tank, and cant afford to buy pressurize co2 like me. please support my thread and I can help you to setup one in return thanks
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=161229#post161229


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Love the tank ! 

Where's the plant list ? What kind of shrimp ? Are they breeding ?


----------

